# Right side Transmission???



## blizzard hater (Feb 19, 2015)

I have an older Hs 1132,which "shudders" when in forward and is facing any resistence, but in reverse its fine...So would this be an issue with The Right side "gear box" or with the hydo unit?
Does anyone have a step by step to remove the right side gear box?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

There's a sticky in this section (Honda). One of the best step by step processes you'll find. By JnC: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


----------



## blizzard hater (Feb 19, 2015)

*?hs 1132 right side transmisson ??*

I have an older Hs 1132,which "shudders" when in forward and is facing any resistance, but in reverse its fine...So would this be an issue with The Right side "gear box" or with the hydo unit?
Does anyone have a step by step to remove the right side gear box?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

blizzard hater said:


> I have an older Hs 1132,which "shudders" when in forward and is facing any resistance, but in reverse its fine...So would this be an issue with The Right side "gear box" or with the hydo unit?
> Does anyone have a step by step to remove the right side gear box?


Can you do a to small video to let us here and see it,,,, but it has to be posted on youtube,,, then copy and paste the link to here........ strange cause if the shaft and gears are bad it should do it forward and reverse,, most times they just snap the pin and tracks wont turn,,,,did you check the belts under the cover see if slipping or if a pully may be loose


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Consolidated your posts since you started two threads about the same issue.


----------



## blizzard hater (Feb 19, 2015)

Pulleys are good and belts are Just replaced, now it basically wont move now,Tracks are off and and I will be taking it apart on weekend.I will take some pics of what i find.I really think it feels like a gear issue ( has that mechanical feel)


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

It's super easy to diagnose. Just look at shaft going into the right side transmission. If thats spinning, but the tracks/tires don't move, the issue is inside there. Its a box with gears. It can never disengage unless its broke.

Generally it's not very hard to fix if you're comfortable with these kinds of repairs. Rip it apart, pop a hole in the shaft, hammer a pin in, slather some grease on it and whack it back together. Sometimes they're a rusted mess and it takes while. If its clean, it takes me about an hour on a tire unit. A bit longer with tracks. Might be a weekend job if you've never done it before. You might need bearings if the thing had water in it. But otherwise, the shank of a drill works just fine as a pin. You can drill the hole with it, cut the shank to an appropriate length, hammer it a bit so it grows enough to hold itself, and then hammer it into the hole. You're probably gonna want to slather about a tub of grease in there before its closed up. Have some paper towels handy.


----------

